# solution for anorgasmia



## tucson (May 24, 2006)

I have been taking PAXIL CR 50mg/day for about 3 months. Works great except for the anorgasmia. My libido is in great shape so it has been very frustrationg, kind of like having a porno movie in your head 24/7. I have tried drug holidays, but it takes 4 days to get it out of my system, do it to often and its like i'm not taking my meds Was thinking about stopping altogether when a friend mentioned benadryl as a possible solution. I was skeptical but i have a lot of generic benadryl, diphenhydramine hydorcloride. you can get it a Sam's 400 25 mg pills for 4 bucks. I give it to my dog for his allergies.

first time i tried it i took 1 25 mg pill, nothing happened. tried and tried and tried until my partner told me to get off her. I read on the bottle that 2 pills is the max dose, so next time i took 2 25mg pills. Everything worked great. My partner was able to get me off. no delayed orgasm, just like the good ole days. the orgasm was a little more intense, probably because i hadn't had one in a few weeks. only problem was i fell asleep about 10 minutes later. The lady wasn't to happy with me since she didnt get satisfied. 

Third time i tried it, took 1 about 3 hours before the main event, took another about 45 minutes before. The sedative effect wasn't as great and everybody went to sleep with a smile.

If you try it please post the med you are taking, the dosage, and how much benadryl you took.


----------



## saman (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, I'm on Lexapro and have the same story. It is helping me with my SA but have the anorgasmia problem as well. Also, similar to you, I do not have decreased libido, so it is quite frustrating.

I'm curious if there is any info on using benadryl as a cure for anorgasmia when on SSRI's. Have you found anything? After doing a little research on my end, I'll give it a try. I'll report back on the results.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Can you get your doc to give you a little Wellbutrin with it? They prescribe that a lot for these things.


----------



## tucson (May 24, 2006)

havent done an internet search so i don't know much other than it is working for me. tried it again last night, every thing worked the way it is suppose to.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

ahh..im taking nardil and there is a possible drug interaction between benadryl and MAOIs. im just gonna take half a pill and see whats up, (12.5mg)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

jjyiss said:


> ahh..im taking nardil and there is a possible drug interaction between benadryl and MAOIs.


I can't think of any such interaction, unless it comes in a pill along with a decongestant or dextromethorphan.
Diphenhydramine, being anticholinergic, will promote NE and DA (in ways I'm not sure of). 
I have taken diphenhydramine quite a lot and had absolutely zero signs of increased serotonin-icity. If that's even a word, haha.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

i just googled nardil and diphenhydramine which is the active ingredient in it, and there is a warning to not take it. i called my pharmacist and they said that it could shoot my blood pressurre up. but after taking half a pill, i was fine, didn't solve my particular problem though, but ill try again carefully.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

benadryl cant raise your blood pressure on nardil
nardil and benadryl go fine together

its just that histamine is one of the neurotransmitters that MAO breaks down... taking an antihistamine would supposedly have "unpredictable results" but so far I've never heard of a single person reacting inappropriately to one. Cyproheptadine is supposed to be especially effective for reversing anorgasmia, it is an antihistamine and antiserotonergic agent, but using it long term with an SSRI/MAOI/TCA would be silly, since you're basically taking one pill to raise serotonin and one to lower it. Once in a while is fine.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

by the way if youre on nardil, buy an electric blood pressure monitor at your pharmacy, and check it until you get used to what your normal BP is at various times of day and energy levels (for example, after exercise, after climbing stairs, after eating, when hungry)
anything that might give you high BP, avoid doubling up on... any time you experiment with something like a new medication, take your BP on that low dose as you did 12.5mg. Then take it on 25mg. take it on 50mg... etc. just to be careful.
i can feel my BP being high/low due to my pulse corresponding well and my heart feeling puffy and beating slow in my ribcage when its high. i never got used to it before i monitored so often.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my cure is to take the anti-depressant RIGHT before you go to sleep(real sleep)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

There is the possibility of using loratadine (generic Claritin) for treating antidepressant-related sexual dysfunction in males. This could be nice since loratadine lacks the same sedation and dry mouth and all that. Check it out!
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15913872

I have the full article if anyone is interested. It says:
_The improvement mechanism is unknown so far. The
role and function of histamine in the corpus cavernosum
physiology are poorly understood. The principal histamine
receptor subtype that mediates smooth muscle cell
contraction in the corpus cavernosum is H1. The
histamine H1 receptor antagonism increases nonadrenergic-
noncholinergic neurally mediated corpus cavernosum
relaxation and possesses potential as a pharmacotherapeutic
agent for the treatment of erectile dysfunction (Kim et
al., 1995). Cyproheptadine, H1 first-generation antagonist,
and epinastine, second-generation H1 antagonist, have
been already proposed as potential therapeutics in the
SSRI-caused sexual side effects (Rotschild, 2000; Yamanaka
et al., 1999)._


----------

